# Need Grand Canyon guide now!



## Jasonradler (Jan 16, 2015)

Looking for experienced Grand Canyon guide for March 20 from Lee's Ferry. We must get our roster in by January 25 and deposit by noon today(January 16). Last minute lottery winners. We are a group of 30 to 35 year old foresters, firefighters and university teachers total of 2 couples and single guy so far with 11 spots still available. Please respond promptly as we do not want to cancel our launch date.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

You can change your roster, and it's not legal to hire a guide for your private trip.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

If you are competent rafters you don't really need a guide. We just did a trip with only one person out of 16 that had done the canyon. We scouted anything 8 or above and a few of the 7's and made it threw just fine (no flips or swims). It was comforting having someone that been down before but we were able to read the lines without his guidence just fine. Don't cancel your trip that will be a great time of year to go. Probably won't matter, I'm sure you'll find someone thats been down before to join you.


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

I was wondering who was going to get that March 20th. Most likely you won't see motors until the last few days! True about not really needing a guide if you know the routine of multi-day trips. My first trip none of us had ever been down before, It added an element of mystery of not knowing what lurked around the next bend. Also all you need to do now is pay your money, you can turn in your final list anytime before you launch. You should have no problem filling your trip.

Have fun!


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Use PMs. Randaddy is a cop.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

That's true. I'm with the High Mountain Secret Police. We confiscate your weed and inspect your women.

Have a great trip and don't invite people you have reservations about. And don't fill the permit. 8-10 is plenty of people.


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

Maybe you should of got a competent boatmen before you put in for the trip. Its only a few months away and it seems to me you might waste a trip that someone else could of put to full use.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Rig to Flip and Have a Great Time!


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

I sent you a private message. Call me.

Don


----------



## ajacobo (Sep 14, 2012)

So, I am on this trip and we found some reliable folks to join but we would welcome a few more on the permit. Couples with experience and a boat are a plus. PM myself or the guy in the original post.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi James100,

I beg to gently and politely differ. 

As pointed out earlier in this thread, it is very much a violation of Park rules to "hire a guide" for a GC river trip. 

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------

